# Bamboo planting and controlling spread



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone successfully planted bamboo and managed spreading? I really want to plant it but I keep reading how aggressive its growth is. What have you done to contain it? I'm thinking maybe a rectangular pot buried in the ground.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a couple of clumps, one I think is of the invasive type, I lined the hole with black pvc and it's not traveled out. The other is a Black type that doesn't seem to a problem.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

My advice is don't do it. It will find a way to spread.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd love to plant some but my worry is that it'll spread. However, there are types that allegedly don't spread. Disney World has a lot of bamboo and I don't think they'd do it if it spread. They have more resources than we do though.


----------



## BirdsNBees (Mar 30, 2019)

My neighbor planted it years ago. $600 excavator rental later we dug up the entire area and burned most of it a couple years ago. I just dug up 3 more pieces that were growing the other day! DO NOT PLANT BAMBOO! It's unbelievably hard to kill and control.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Which would you like to do:

Plant bamboo
Or
Control spread of bamboo?
&#128514;
Alphonse Karr is a type of bamboo you can look at that is LESS invasive.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Bamboo is a grass! Not sure why all the hate here on a turf forum for a grass. There are two types, running and clumping. Clumping will not spread by rhizome like the running type. I planted running type in zone 5 and it was not hard to keep it under control with once a year rhizome cleaning. If you live someplace warmer then google some strategies for keeping it confined if you want a running type.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

I have bamboo that is growing along my property line. When I see it growing or popping up in a new spot I spray it with glyphosate then when I see it's dying I chop it down a couple days later with the trimmer. I've been doing that for about a year and it's mostly gone.


----------

